# Mixing Newts - anecdotal thoughts?



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I totally understand that keeping mixed newts together isn't a good idea in general (newbies please note that, regulars please don't feel the need to hijack this to reiterate the point) but I just wondered if anyone has any actual experience they can share of mixing the following combinations of newts in captivity -

1. Crested Newts and Marbled Newts

2. Alpine Newts and Chinese Fire Bellied Newts

3. Smooth Newts and Palmate Newts

I'm particularly curious about 1 and 2 - I can't see how 3 could be anything but OK as these 2 species occur together frequently in the wild, in large numbersin small bodies of water which I have seen many times.


----------



## obrowell (Jan 8, 2010)

No it should not be done, in any way shape or form! Especially no.2. (the fact they come from different continents alone is enough to end that idea!) for the simple reasons that newts have differing toxins that can be harmful to other species. Yes, in theory the other combinations may come across each other in the wild, but there are huge differences to this happening in the wild and contemplating doing it in captivity.

The difference with keeping newts (even ones from similar localities and habitats) in captivity to them living in the wild is that you are keeping them within a confined space and so the possibilty of toxin build up and hybridization is high, no matter the cleaning regime and care taken. In the wild they may cross each others paths, but essentially they roam free.

I hope I haven't come across harshly, and that I have explained the basic reasons, but it really is something that shouldn't be advocated.


----------



## CHATAfrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I don't think you read my message! 

In no way was it "should this be done?", I was very clear that it was NOT this question I was asking, I said it shouldn't be done and even requested it not be hijacked with this tangent.

What I asked was if anyone HAD done it and what the results were.

As per the other thread, I am a member at Caudata and I have quite a bit of experience in amphibian keeping, though am not an expert, I'm just asking different questions because I'm curious, not because I'm contemplating anything.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Not direct experience, but I remember a friend many years ago being amazed at how aggressive paddle-tailed newts were. In those days, keeping a mix of newts was considered quite normal, but the paddletails regularly attacked both each other and other newts- often fatally.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its a long time since I have Chinese Fire Bellied Newts but I certainly would not keep them with Alpine Newts.alpine Newts would be better kept with Smooth Newts if any as they are of a similar size(unless you get a very large female Alpine).

The other combinations would work and do in the wild.But you will have the problem of hybrids being produced in captivity which is not as evident in the wild.Hybrids of Crested Newts and Marbled Newts would look pretty spectacular if they are green on top and orange below.I have seen hybrid Smooth Newts and Palmate Newts in my pond,to me they looked like Smooth Newts but with a faint yellow underbelly and more speckling on the sides.

That would be my main reson for not mixing them in the aquatic stage but if they are kept together in the terrestrial phase I would see no problems.


----------



## obicat (Oct 11, 2011)

Paddle tails do NOT like other newts! :lol2:

I've got Alpines and Firebellies, and wouldnt ever put them together. The Alpines are considerably smaller, so just cant see how it would work?


----------

